# aep pond question ?



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

There is a pond after high hill on 284 but before 340 down in a flat area. There is a farm on the left and the pond is on the right over a hill. Just last year someone put down some gravel. You can see it realy well when you get to the top of the hill on 284. Is this a aep pond ?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

How far past Paisley? How far before rural dale? Are you traveling nw or se on 284? Need a little more info theres several flats on 284 and a couple of hills.


----------



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

The pond is just passed fenton rd on right about 1/4 mile from fenton rd. This is comming from high hill & going towards 340


----------



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

Anyone ?????


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I HIGHLY doubt that it is an AEP pond. I used to live in the area, and my Grandparents still do,.... and that pond shouldn't be AEP land. Keep going a few more miles and you'll be sure that it is,... but only a 1/4 past Fenton, I highly doubt it. I could be wrong, but why risk it when there are 300+ more ponds to find haha.

Good Luck!


----------



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

No problem. But, you might as well try this pond out. If there is no fence around it, then its probably not part of the Wilds land. If there's no signs saying "no trespassing" then its probably not private property...... so you might as well try it for a couple hours. 
I'll admit that it does look very tempting. haha.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I am having a hard time trying to figure where your talking. I know I have seen Fenton Rd. Is it past the Cementary?


----------



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

You know i travel 284 all most every weekend and i can not think of a cementary between high hill & 340 if the is one it must be verry old & small.
If you would like to see this pond go to weather.com they now have a interactive map that you can get satellite image and then zoom down right down on any road or any pond. The only down fall is the satellite image is not up to date because the muskie is still there.


----------



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

Must of had a brain freeze, cementary is right by the church & it's kinda big.
what was i thinking?


----------



## spot chaser (Apr 13, 2004)

iI'm noy exactly sure where you mean either.

You can look at the map for limits of the actual area.

http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/recland/pdf/ReCLandMap.pdf

But they aren't the easiest to see.

Is this still in Muskinum or in Morgan?

If it's Musk. you can go to the county auditor site and see who owns it. (tough there is plenty of AEP owned land that is not open).

Can you go to one of the map sites andfind it then post the lat and lon?

If so I might be able to tell better.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Bassman is fenton past the church? I know Ive seen it. There is a pond behind the Township Building on the left (old schoolhouse) but you can't see it from 284. The church also owns some land across from it on the Wilds side of 284 might be a pond over that hill also.


----------



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok, this area is not on the aep map, but on the left side of the road just pased the farm no more than a mile past fenton rd is public hunting. The pond is on the right across from the public hunting area.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

The farm you are refering to is it the one with the horses and the dog that will lay in the middle of the road? I think I am closing in on it.


----------



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

If the horses are on the left & house on the right, the dog i don't know about?
wrong farm you are to close to rural dale rd. Squid 1 the pond is between fenton rd & paisley rd.


----------



## bass man (Sep 1, 2006)

squid 1, fenton rd is close to high hill. Hope this will help you ?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I just must not know the name but know the road. I stay at high hill when I'm down there. Which can be every month in the summer. Just send your kids to fish the pond..if its not Aep then someone will run them off. lol


----------

